
NSA CRACKED OPEN ENCRYPTED NETWORKS OF RUSSIAN AIRLINES, AL JAZEERA, AND MORE - kostaddin
https://theintercept.com/2018/08/15/nsa-vpn-hack-al-jazeera-sidtoday/
======
noobermin
Interesting and relevant but an all-caps title makes it appear like clickbait
on first impression.

~~~
foxyv
KEYBOARDS ONLY HAVE CAPITAL LETTERS! /S

~~~
kostaddin
No, Title of the article was in capital letters. It was flagged, I edited but
now i see again it is with cap letters and cannot edit it :-(

